# Automatic Seat Belt's Don't Work



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

they dont work at all. they dont move when u open the door, nothing. Is their anyway i can try and fix this on my own?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

switch to manual belts i guess, Btw is it pimp to have those things.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

its bassicaly manual now, but yeah its nice to have them, because you never have to touch the seatbelt again, its pretty cool i guess, but i want them to work kno what im sayin?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Geez, Um did you check the electronics and the fuze?


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

tried looking for it, where can i find it?


----------

